# Hatchet vs. machete



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I need a new hatchet and a new machete, but the budget only allows for one right now, and the "new tool" envelope won't be filled again for about six months. So my problem is which one to get? I know they don't overlap much, but I'm wondering about small duty firewood prep with a machete. Anyone have any experience with using a 'chete for light wood processing (like campfirestuff)? I was looking at one of the heavy, cleaver-types from Cold Steel, but am intrigued by several other stout blades as well. Thanks in advance for your shared wisdom.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Somewhere in these woods lays a hatchet we lost a few years ago,we still have the machette.I miss the hatchete.

I'd rather have the hatchete,but hubby likes the machete,maybe a man thing also it was his the first one he made out of leaf springs.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd also vote for the hatchet or perhaps a tomahawk. I love my Cold Steel Rifleman's Hawk. It's plenty heavy enough for light firewood chore and has a hammer head on the other end, so it's really 2 tools in one.


----------



## SurvivorGuyBob (Jun 10, 2011)

*SPEC Plus Machete*

You may want to check out the SPEC Plus Machete from ONTARIO Knfie Company. I picked up one about a year sgo from Cabelas. Good & tough


----------



## ReconCraftTheta (Jun 30, 2010)

kyhoti said:


> I need a new hatchet and a new machete, but the budget only allows for one right now, and the "new tool" envelope won't be filled again for about six months. So my problem is which one to get? I know they don't overlap much, but I'm wondering about small duty firewood prep with a machete. Anyone have any experience with using a 'chete for light wood processing (like campfirestuff)? I was looking at one of the heavy, cleaver-types from Cold Steel, but am intrigued by several other stout blades as well. Thanks in advance for your shared wisdom.


In my opinion, maybe get a machete for bush crafting, and get a small camp axe for larger logs during a time where:
A. you need to make a shelter
or B. you need fire wood.
hope i helped.


----------



## mickbear (Apr 9, 2009)

i'd go with a *GOOD* machete.i'm in the aerial mapping and surveying business and have used a machete for over 35 years all over the country in almost every enviroment.look for the columbia ones and get the longest heaviest one you can find.if you try and save a dime and buy a cheep one you will be unhappy.look in the old hardware stores,farm and garden stores Ect.. stay away from these so called "all purpose" survival ones they are way to short.and remeber this,if the "S" hits the fan you got one heck of a hand to hand wepon.i will admit though a good HAWK is hard to beat as a back up,but if got to hit the bush i'm going with my .22 rifle , machete and my hawk.i'll be just fine


----------



## petedewd (Jun 23, 2011)

I think you will wish you had a hatchet, eventually. Unless you are clearing brush or hiking off the path quite a bit I might just stick with a hatchet like gerber or cold steel make. JMHO. Doing good chop work with a machete is not as easy at people think.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. To further clarify. I have a saw, so I will not need to chop, but rather split forearm sized 12"-16" pieces of wood, and perhaps "baton" pieces from larger logs, or use the 'contact method' to the same effect. 'Chete users: is that an exercise in futility? My old hatchet was one of the Gerbers, and it was great, but it now rests in someone elses pack (sort of donated to a greater cause). Just looking at from the angle of a multi-role tool (and yes, I did have the Gerber set up as a back up HTH weapon).


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

I've tried teaming a heavy knife and a Sven saw for a week in the BWCA. It rained all week and I found myself on more than one occasion cursing my folly in leaving my 3/4 (youth axe) in my truck. A youth axe fits in between a full axe and a hatchet, with its longer handle it can be used with two hands or when splitting kindling with one hand-easily and safely. Youth axes are lighter than a full sized axe and a little shorter, when you consider the work they can do, they seem to be closer to a full axe than a hatchet. Unfortunately my favorite Plumb is no longer made, however there are sever model still made. Yes, I still use the Swen.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I bought this machete, on M40's recommendation. I thought the link to his site would be ok cause thats how I found this one.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I saw the title of this post and my first thought was of my Ex wife. Na. I don't hold a grudge.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*I can build one or both.*



kyhoti said:


> I need a new hatchet and a new machete, but the budget only allows for one right now, and the "new tool" envelope won't be filled again for about six months. So my problem is which one to get? I know they don't overlap much, but I'm wondering about small duty firewood prep with a machete. Anyone have any experience with using a 'chete for light wood processing (like campfirestuff)? I was looking at one of the heavy, cleaver-types from Cold Steel, but am intrigued by several other stout blades as well. Thanks in advance for your shared wisdom.


I can build one or both.
I make SHTF heirloom grade tools out of leaf spring and layered boiler plate.PM me if you're interested.I've only had 1 return in 30 years and that was because the idiot hillbilly used a hand grinder on it and wanted it prettied up again.LOL

Oh,my Machete will split wood like a hatchet.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

In my woodland area a good hatchet would be my choice. I have a Wetterlings "hunter's axe". Pricey but top grade. Fiskers makes a nice axe in different sizes using forged heads and nearly unbreakable handles for reasonable prices.

Have you ever thought about a kurkuri? They combine some of the qualities of both a hatchet and a machete.

Personally, if I'm out and have my hunter's axe, a sven saw or Gerber retractable hand saw and a decent sheath knife, there's not much I can't do.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

For the Atlanta area, I think I'd go with a hatchet. It would be handy for preparing firewood. While there are some Kudzu-covered areas, when you go up towards Lake Alatoona (sp?) and the mountains, you see more forest and woods than jungle. If you were down in South Georgia or near the Okeefenokee, I'd go with the machete. I guess it depends on your Bug Out Location.


----------



## MouldyJoe (Jul 5, 2011)

You can probably answer that question better for yourself than any of us. Look at the area you will be at, What type of vegitation are you looking to work with? What is your skill level with woodcraft? Do you plan on using it as a weapon? Personally I use both for different reasons. A Machete works fantastic for brush and triming small limbs I used a saw to cut off. A hatchet works better for dryer wood, splitting, larger branches etc. It is usually shorter, and more socially acceptable. How are you going to carry it? If tied on the outside of your BOB, then a machete would be obvious and might draw unwanted attention to you. Look at all the factors involved and you should be able to come up with the best answer. Joe


----------

